# java moss question



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

if i buy a patch of java moss, will it spread out and grow, or do i need to buy enough moss to completely carpet the tank?


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

I think that you can get a couple patches and it will spread. I bet if you buy more though the bottom of the tank will be filled more quickly. Mine died sadly so I don't know much about it.. but Im almost positive it spreads!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

if you want it to carpet you need to tie it to something like mesh. java moss grows stringy and up i'd say.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Java moss isn't a great carpet plant, I think. It does grow up and very stringy, and looks best in a ball left floating on the bottom or maybe anchored to some wood. 

If you want a good carpet plant, get some dwarf hairgrass or dwarf baby's tears - just make sure your lights will support plant growth and have enough wattage to reach the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

java moss doesn't spread out, it spreads up, and VERY slowly at that


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I like the spread up look. :O if enough light, thw wispiness is very pretty


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Mine is kinda in a ball on the bottom. I was going to tie it to something but I got lazy.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

here's what my java moss "carpet" looked like
















it was tied to a clay rectangle plate. it filled in after about 4-6 months and looked decent. it went out of control after a year or two, which is why i don't have it anymore

try to find a fuller kind of moss. xmas moss or taiwan or pheonix moss will grow more dense in my opinion


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I tied mine to my driftwood and I think it's my favourite plant in there so far!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

GEES, what have I done to mine? My java moss is near dead. Gotta get me some. 

Jack what size is your shrimp tank. I like the layout, and love the driftwood. 

I need to actually create a dedicated shrimp tank. I miss seeing those little farming critters.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

my shrimp tank was about 6 gallons. i'm going to shut it down and move my shrimp to a bigger tank soon.


----------

